# Snow Help Needed in Poconos Pa.



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Snow operators needed for the 2015-2016 season. All work is commercial only. Pay is bi-wkly on Fridays. Plow operators will supply their on 3/4 ton pickup truck with a V-plow or Wideout only. No straight plows. Pay is $70 per hr. I need 3 skid steer operators to run my Bobcat 650's which is all night work from 11pm-7am. Pay is $30 per hr. Need 2 men for sidewalks which is a 24/7 operation at 1 site only. Pay is $25 per hr. Please contact Glenn at the following: [email protected]


----------

